# AQHA mare to critique



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

No withers.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

She's a bit chubby, but her muscling looks good so i think it will be easy for you to build her muscle mass up


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

she looks nice, her withers look fine! b happy she is not swayback. the only thing is that she has a little belly, but very easy to fix. shes cute!


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

shes cute. after she gets rid of the bit of baby fat, she'll be even cuter!


----------



## LizAndCollin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

she looks like a good stand of aqha - i would seriously consider getting her in foal with a stallion with a bit more height [questionmark]

someone commented that she had no wither - however this is very typical in todays quarter horses

liz


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

She's only 3 right now? Why on earth does she already have a foal and how do you know how good she rides? Riding and breeding a two year old at the same time would be awfully taxing on her body. :shock: 

Maybe I am misreading your post....?

She's an attractive mare. Her neck is a tad short. Her head is a little plain for a mare, but that won't affect her athletic ability. She has a nice calm expression.Sickle hocked doesn't mean anything necessarily, it's commonly found in horses that have a good stopping ability, as long as it isn't extreme.Overall, I think she'll make a nice riding horse.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

She's very pretty, but a little chunky. She is only 3 you say 
though....and you're already using her as a broodmare?
Little young doncha' think? :?

When was she broken to ride? Since you say she rides well. 
Around here people break qh at 2 years old, but I agree
with barefoothooves she has a foal and also she was used 
for riding at the same time...seems a lot!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that she was boarding this mare and the boarders let their stud breed this mare without her permission. 

She is a cute little mare. She does have a long back and no withers at all, it must be very hard to keep a saddle in place on her. She is a little more sickle hocked then I would like to see, I usually don't mind it slightly because it gives then more power in the hind end for stopping and starting.


----------



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes FGR is right...I am not using her as a broodmare, but she is in broodmare shape. And I do break out horses as 2 year olds generally sacking out and arena work, depending on size. By stating she rode well, I meant she rode well given her age, she is by no means dead broke, but is comfortable with begginer rollbacks, whoa, all gaits, moving from pressure, normal green horse things...
When she isn't borderline obese she does have a wither although it isn't extremely prominent as you can see in the pic #1, so the only problem i have with saddle fitting is finding one wide enough that doesn't pinch. As disapproving as I was with my mare having a foal, I was quite pleased with the outcome. Pic#2 is the "stud" that bred my mare . As you can see he certainly isn;t breeding quality, and being a PaintXpercheron, not registered. However the foal is a very sassy, big hipped, deep chested filly, and just all around BIG!












































ET reword somethings, and change pic, also barefoot, she had 45days of riding as a 2 year old


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

too bad the foal didn't end up with some color, he woulda been really snazzy that way!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

the studs really cute though! why is he even a stud in the first place? :?


----------



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

well as I know it, he was to be gelded with the rest when the vet came out however he had one testicle not yet dropped. So they waited and in the mean time they put him in with my mare...and found out stallions can breed with one testicle at a very young age...Im not overly keen on paints color wise, but I am hoping the baby has 4 white feet, because that would be neat!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

um wow. thats stupid. dont they use there head over at your barn (no offense)


----------



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

Well I wrongfully assumed that being in a horse business, they would have realized that about horses...but it seems that the dumbest people need to be involved in horses. Its hard to find pasture to board at around here, and I still have studs at my place, so she is still away, fortunately they have no studs!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, she's adorable, and so is the foal! That "stud" is pretty cute himself. I'm sure he's fun to ride.

She looks like she'd be a nice horse.


----------

